# Has anyone tried this fly spray



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I wonder if it's as good as they say. Anyone?

https://www.equiderma.com/collectio...rma-neem-aloe-herbal-outdoor-spray-for-horses


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I haven't tried it.

Personally, if I was going to pay that much for fly spray, I would just buy ecovet.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/eco-vet-fly-spray-714650/

I have gotten my fly spray cost down to less than $2 a bottle now. I'm using absorbine botanicals body rinse as the liquid, as it helps to soothe the skin/bug bites and relax muscles. I then add eucalyptus and citronella essential oils, coconut oil, and a little bit of straight permethrin.
I don't use the fly spray very often at all now. I'll put it on after a hard workout (because of the body rinse), or to keep them still while tacking/untacking. It lasts maybe a couple hours, so not very long as fly spray goes. The flies are not a major problem or health concern though. I put my bug sensitive mare on Animed Immuaid and she stopped itching and getting hives, so I don't fret over flies like I used to.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I just got through reading about neem oil (the main ingredient in this stuff) on one hand it says that it's pretty harmless to mammals and then the other hand says that it causes abortion in rats and pregnant women should stay away from it. I wonder what it would do to a pregnant mare. Hmmm. 

About the only time that I use fly spray is when I ride as well. Biting insects don't seem to affect my mares at all other than being an annoyance every once in a while. I thought it might be efficient in knocking down the mosquito population but that is probably a loosing battle anyway.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd try it. I use the eco-vet on trail rides and it is the best I've found so far but it just smells SO BAD! My horses even hate how it smells! So I don't use it daily at home. I just use it before a ride and make sure I'm in a nice open space before I spray it on lol!

Now I do have a "neem" shampoo for dogs, its supposed to kill fleas/ticks....I own a dog grooming shop and see lots of this...I honestly didn't feel it worked well. The shampoo is supposed to dillute 32/1 (gallon)...but only seemed to actually kill the fleas if I used it straight! Wonder if I could try making it into a fly spray. I ended up buying a different flea shampoo since this one didn't work too well.

Maybe neem has better luck wtih flies but it did not work too well for me with fleas.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

With many of the fly sprays, organic or not, the question isn't whether or not they'll work, but, IMO, for how long? So far, I haven't found an organic mix that will work for more than 2 hrs. And that was a home made concoction. So if you are not going to ride for over 2 hours and your horse isn't going to get really sweaty, you (actually, your horse) will be fine. I've found that the sprays that are sweat resistant will keep the biting deer and horse flies away the longest. But those are all made with laboratory chemicals. BTW, my wife tried an organic fly spray last summer that did an excellent job attracting Japanese lady bugs!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

The ecovet fly spray actually lasts pretty well through longer trail rides for me. I do carry a small travel bottle of it in my saddle bags though in case we go swimming and need to reapply a little. I just wish it didn't smell so bad...but I've never seen anything else work as well as it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

evilamc said:


> The ecovet fly spray actually lasts pretty well through longer trail rides for me. I do carry a small travel bottle of it in my saddle bags though in case we go swimming and need to reapply a little. I just wish it didn't smell so bad...but I've never seen anything else work as well as it.


What does it smell like? If I dare ask.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree. It's very expensive and is all things you could easily mix yourself. While herbal stuff is all great it just doesn't cut it as fly spray ime. We live in a heavy bug area (very...ew) and you just can't get away without using the chemicals.

I do want to try the EcoVet this year...we have a mare with sweet itch that needs as much as she can get.

I'm not saying it's bad, just I wouldn't bother with it and definitely not for that price.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Agree. It's very expensive and is all things you could easily mix yourself. While herbal stuff is all great it just doesn't cut it as fly spray ime. We live in a heavy bug area (very...ew) and you just can't get away without using the chemicals.
> 
> I do want to try the EcoVet this year...we have a mare with sweet itch that needs as much as she can get.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad, just I wouldn't bother with it and definitely not for that price.


Yes, that's what I'm thinking about the fly spray.

On a side note. When I first got my saddlebred mare, for the first two summers she had sweet itch really bad. She would constantly rub the top of her neck and terrible scabs on her belly from itching. We tried all kinds of things to help her stop itching to no avail. I finally tried the de worming protocol for neck threadworms and it went away and stayed away. Worth looking into if you haven't already. Neck thread worms are spread by the midge fly.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

LoriF said:


> What does it smell like? If I dare ask.


Its hard to explain, its very strong though. Like if you inhale it you'll cough. The horses hate it if I spray too close to their face **** so I'm very meticulous how I spray them down. Its just like its "thick"? Jax always snorts after I spray it. It doesn't hurt their skin any though so I just always try to spray in open airy areas.

I'll admit, I just ordered the equiderma though. I'm always up for trying new things....its a horrible horrible addiction I have. And I'd love to find something that works as well as the ecovet....without the smell!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

evilamc said:


> Its hard to explain, its very strong though. Like if you inhale it you'll cough. The horses hate it if I spray too close to their face **** so I'm very meticulous how I spray them down. Its just like its "thick"? Jax always snorts after I spray it. It doesn't hurt their skin any though so I just always try to spray in open airy areas.
> 
> I'll admit, I just ordered the equiderma though. I'm always up for trying new things....its a horrible horrible addiction I have. And I'd love to find something that works as well as the ecovet....without the smell!


Oh good, LOL you can be our official tester. Let us know how it works.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I will! Right now I use ultrashield in the barn and ecovet for rides. I hate putting ultrashield on a LOT though...ugh chemicals. I did try , I think it was called "Flicks" fly spray? It was an all natural one and it worked pretty well. I dunno I always try everything. Im about out of my ultrashield bottle from last year so figured why not try this one.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

evilamc said:


> The ecovet fly spray actually lasts pretty well through longer trail rides for me. I do carry a small travel bottle of it in my saddle bags though in case we go swimming and need to reapply a little. I just wish it didn't smell so bad...but I've never seen anything else work as well as it.


Agree, it lasts longer than anything else that I have tried before.
And I must be weird, I kind of like the smell :hide: However, I don't spray it on, but wet a rag, add some to the rag and wipe my mare down... Works like a charm and a bottle lasts quite a while this way...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Yes, that's what I'm thinking about the fly spray.
> 
> On a side note. When I first got my saddlebred mare, for the first two summers she had sweet itch really bad. She would constantly rub the top of her neck and terrible scabs on her belly from itching. We tried all kinds of things to help her stop itching to no avail. I finally tried the de worming protocol for neck threadworms and it went away and stayed away. Worth looking into if you haven't already. Neck thread worms are spread by the midge fly.


I appreciate it! But she is an imported Icelandic and I don't know the ratio but many maybe even most imported Icelandics develop severe "sweet itch" (it is not the same as regular sweet itch) when they leave the country as they don't have the same insects and such there, Iceland is VERY isolated. Plus she's small even for an Icelandic so pretty much every time I worm her covers neck threads (I give her the whole tube). It is actual sweet itch not something else and is just a different version and possibly even harder to treat Cornell is actually doing studies on it. But I appreciate the advice, I wish it was something I could just worm for!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

evilamc said:


> I will! Right now I use ultrashield in the barn and ecovet for rides. I hate putting ultrashield on a LOT though...ugh chemicals. I did try , I think it was called "Flicks" fly spray? It was an all natural one and it worked pretty well. I dunno I always try everything. Im about out of my ultrashield bottle from last year so figured why not try this one.


Which do you think is the best overall?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I second Eco Vet and the smell to me is like melted crayons. They did change the smell late in the season last year. Eco Vet was the only spray we found to combat the mosquitoes for the small buffalo gnats in our area we use Buggins spray- works on gnats but not on flies. So after gnat season (usually early spring) we switch to Eco Vet and the Ultra Shield products.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Agree, it lasts longer than anything else that I have tried before.
> And I must be weird, I kind of like the smell :hide: However, I don't spray it on, but wet a rag, add some to the rag and wipe my mare down... Works like a charm and a bottle lasts quite a while this way...


I'm going to get some of the ecovet, and like you, will wipe it on with a cloth. Drives me nuts to see dollars floating away in the the air. LOL The fly sprays that are worth anything are expensive, and so are some of the ones that aren't worth a hill of beans.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The smells in it might repel bugs but I'm not sure that the Neem oil is concentrated enough to kill ticks and they're my number one enemy, I think I would try it with one of the pyrethroid/permethrin based sprays.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

SO I promised I'd update.

I received the equiderma flyspray Friday (well it came while I was out of town), so today is the first day I got to try it.

The smell is actually pretty nice! The horses also didn't seem to mind it. It did not leave them feeling oily/greasy which I like.

I've been checking on them a few times through out the day (well Im in back yard with dogs and I can see them eating there hay)...They do not seem to be bothered by flies at all. I just went out and opened the gate to the grass pasture and even then saw maybe one fly on one of them? 

Coincidence that there is just no flies out today? Orrrr its working well. Time will tell. I will keep you guys updated. I didn't drench them in it either, just lightly misted their whole body.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought Neem oil was mainly effective in that it kills by smothering the insects or their eggs. in which case, you wouldn't want to dilute it much. it may come from a natural source, but do I want it on MY skin? uh uh.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Even when I wipe on the ecovet my horse sneezes and snorts and does that flehmen thing with her upper lip. She just hates it. It makes me cough. But it sure works better than any of the other bottles of stuff I have.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

evilamc said:


> I will! Right now I use ultrashield in the barn and ecovet for rides. I hate putting ultrashield on a LOT though...ugh chemicals. I did try , I think it was called "Flicks" fly spray? It was an all natural one and it worked pretty well. I dunno I always try everything. Im about out of my ultrashield bottle from last year so figured why not try this one.


Ultrashield is what I'm using now and I'm not finding that very effective, especially for the gnats. They're gone for about 30 minutes and then right back at them. The flies stay away a little longer.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

We have a pond, and a stream running thru the property. As such, we gots lots o' flies 
I have tried a bunch of different fly sprays, some cheap, some expensive, some home-made. About the only one that seems to consistently get rid of the ******s is called Bronco Gold. An application is reasonably effective for (at most) a couple of days. I also use Swat in sensitive areas, and this lasts three, sometimes four days.
My team lives in their fly sheets all summer long; I take them off once a week or so to give the critters a break from them. And to feed the poor flies ;-)


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Avna said:


> Even when I wipe on the ecovet my horse sneezes and snorts and does that flehmen thing with her upper lip. She just hates it. It makes me cough. But it sure works better than any of the other bottles of stuff I have.


Yup mine run from it LOL. I'm hoping this equiderma works well, it smells much better and they didn't run away from me!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@george the mule 

don't the flies just go up under those fly sheets, and go for the belly and sheath?


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> @george the mule
> 
> don't the flies just go up under those fly sheets, and go for the belly and sheath?


Well, these are the Weatherbeeta fly sheets, and they have a nice wide belly-band; I'm sure that helps. But beyond that, it varies with the animal. The Bay's don't seem to be bothered much, but the white (white underside, anyway) ones do get flies on their belly centerline (is there a word for that?), and they make a nasty mess, too. I have to put Swat there, and in Georgies ears. The Gnats drive him to distraction, and he won't wear an ear cover. Haven't seen 'em bother their sheaths much, or Mandolins teats. I do sometimes put a tiny bit of Swat above and below their eyes, but mostly they seem to take care of their faces themselves.
The big Horse Flies will sometimes bite right thru the mesh, but not enough to be a bother. (Easy to say when you're not the one getting eaten ;-)

Steve

You'll notice that they are wearing fly-wraps on their front legs, too; thats a very popular fly hangout


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Taking notes here... no flies here yet (is that good or bad? the snow has barely just melted here!), but it's a matter of time. 

Harley's eyes do get runny so I keep him in a fly mask. I also bought him a fly sheet this year. Kodak isn't too bothered by face flies, but goes crazy at deer flies (I think some of you call them horse flies). Does Ecovet work to keep those away? Even if I could keep them away for a couple of hours while we ride, it would be worth it to me, smell or no smell.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One of my horses shreds his and the others' fly sheets, blankets, so that's out. The shredder is also very sensitive to fly sprays, and will get huge welts all over his body from most fly sprays. I have tried the organic, and the homemade ones, pretty much useless, the most effective repellant that Indy can wear is Bronco. Works okay. I am so jealous of owners that have horses all together with flysheets and masks on, this is why we can't have nice things like that here.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Taking notes here... no flies here yet (is that good or bad? the snow has barely just melted here!), but it's a matter of time.
> 
> Harley's eyes do get runny so I keep him in a fly mask. I also bought him a fly sheet this year. Kodak isn't too bothered by face flies, but goes crazy at deer flies (I think some of you call them horse flies). Does Ecovet work to keep those away? Even if I could keep them away for a couple of hours while we ride, it would be worth it to me, smell or no smell.


Hi AA!
We get flies in three sizes; House flies, Deer flies; a little bigger, with delta wings, and an annoying bite, and Horse flies; great big suckers about three-quarters of an inch long, and with a seriously painful bite. I've heard the Deer flies called Barn flies, too. I'm too lazy to google for an answer; %$#@!!! Flies 
The Bronco spray will deter the Deer flies when freshly applied, but nothing stops the Horse flies.
Mine will shred a flysheet now and then; I keep spares on hand, and have standardized, so the pieces interchange for the most part. And I get 'em on sale in the fall. %$#@!!! Flies.
Steve


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> Hi AA!
> We get flies in three sizes; House flies, Deer flies; a little bigger, with delta wings, and an annoying bite, and Horse flies; great big suckers about three-quarters of an inch long, and with a seriously painful bite. I've heard the Deer flies called Barn flies, too. I'm too lazy to google for an answer; %$#@!!! Flies
> The Bronco spray will deter the Deer flies when freshly applied, b
> ut nothing stops the Horse flies.
> ...


Around here, we call those horse flies moose flies... but since moose are not common elsewhere in the world, I figured no one would know what I'm talking about! So when you say deer flies, are they biting flies? Because what I think of as a barn fly is not a biting fly. Whereas horse/moose flies... well yes, %$#@ is right. Kodak seriously hates them. The only solution I've found is riding her very early in the morning before the big flies come out.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Down here in Florida we have the common house fly which is merely annoying, what I call a deer fly which is slightly bigger and triangular in shape and flat on top and their bite stings. There are the horse flies that are huge and bite. If I happen to smack one of those off of the horses, blood splatters everywhere and they're gross. We also have these little yellow deer fly looking things that bite and they are yellow. And then, there are the gnats which are crazily annoying always buzzing around anything that is wet whether it is a cut or scrape on the horse or their eyes. We also have what they call down here Noseeums. I believe those are the tiny little midge flies and they bite hard as well. They are pretty much wings with teeth and thankfully they are not around my area. 

I would be happy to find a spray that will keep the gnats out of their faces and the biting flies off of them but I have not found anything that last more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone try this? https://www.springtimeinc.com/produ...mpaign=Garlic-Horse-17&utm_term={QueryString}


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> So when you say deer flies, are they biting flies?


Yes, they bite, but nothing like the Horse (Moose) flies; their bite draws blood, and raises a welt. My horses hate them too; fortunately, the fly sheets mostly keep them from getting bitten. Except the random industrious one who will manage to work thru the mesh. You can always tell, 'cause it leaves a spot of blood on the sheet :-(

Here is a random oddity for your consideration: While out with George one morning, I pinched a Deer fly off of his ear; it was distracted while preparing for a snack. George looked back to see what the fuss was about, and I displayed the fly I had caught. "Got one, buddy!" He stretched his nose back, took it from my fingers and _ate_ it. Since noticing this, I have caught/fed him Deer flies several times; don't know if it's a tasty treat, or simply retribution, but there you have it.

He does have expectations regarding flies. When we're out, it is my job to keep them away from his ears. I carry a crop, a sho-fly, or sometimes just a leafy branch. He relishes this attention. In the pasture, he will come up and present his ears for inspection. "Oh yes George; I see. The Gnats are back." as I rub out the latest settlers. "I'll go get The Swat." And I promise you; he knows, and will remind me if I forget; "My ears, human???" Mule ears; High-Rise Apartments for Gnats. We go thru a jar of Swat in a season; mostly in Georgies ears.

This is the downside of learning to communicate with them; once they realize you are listening, and particularly once they discover you will acquiesce, they never shut up ;-)

Steve


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Anyone try this? https://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug-off-garlic-horses/all-natural-horse-supplements?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=Garlic-Horse-17&utm_term=%7BQueryString%7D


Considering its literally only garlic I doubt it works as well as they say...Otherwise every horse person in the world would be feeding there horses garlic. I do feed buggzo, which has garlic, among other things, to help repell flies from them and also helps in there poop. Also the recommended dose for "best" results is 3 scoops....thats a LOT of garlic.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

evilamc said:


> Considering its literally only garlic I doubt it works as well as they say...Otherwise every horse person in the world would be feeding there horses garlic. I do feed buggzo, which has garlic, among other things, to help repell flies from them and also helps in there poop. Also the recommended dose for "best" results is 3 scoops....thats a LOT of garlic.


Pretty much what I was thinking! Read an article about feeding dried garlic to horses as fly repellent and despite all the claims this company makes, the research done by this independent author showed garlic had little to no effect unless fed in really high doses (thus the 3 scoops, which is about a cup and a half if you look at the size of the scoop). Her point was, it would probably be more efficient to smear garlic oil on them topically given the amount of garlic you'd have to feed! 

Now I do grow garlic, and can tell you, NOTHING will go near it. No bugs, no animals (deer, racoons, name it). Makes me wonder why humans like it so much, but it does seem to be naturally unattractive to bugs. But you'd have to feed/apply enough to mask all the other odors of your horse. And then there's the CO2 they emit, which a garlic plant does not.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> This is the downside of learning to communicate with them; once they realize you are listening, and particularly once they discover you will acquiesce, they never shut up ;-)
> 
> Steve


I always say I'm so thankful animals can't talk. Because if they did, they would never shut up! Harley is a pretty chatty fella at feeding time as it is. You'd think he hasn't eaten in a week. I can just picture him telling passersby to throw him food because he is a poor neglected horse that never gets fed! Preferably cut up apples and carrots!


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

On the topic of Garlic, I fed my horse garlic for 2 mo. and NO bug would go near her, also you get free worming, she had no worms! It's ridiculously expensive though. It was liquid garlic with essential oils in it.
worked like a dream.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Anyone try this? https://www.springtimeinc.com/produ...mpaign=Garlic-Horse-17&utm_term={QueryString}


My daughter did for her horses, don't know if it was the same brand or not, but it was a garlic feed through type thing. She said it might've worked, but in the evening when the mosquitos are out in full force, not at all, but daytime face flies, yes she said it cut down on the number.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

zephyr911 said:


> On the topic of Garlic, I fed my horse garlic for 2 mo. and NO bug would go near her, also you get free worming, she had no worms! It's ridiculously expensive though. It was liquid garlic with essential oils in it.
> worked like a dream.


Do tell, how much did you feed? What essential oils were in it other than the garlic?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, do tell where you got that and what it's called, etc, etc.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

I have no idea what other essential oils were in it! Sorry.
Just found out what it was called!

It is called Garlic-Barrier.
I hate when directions call for only a little dosage, I feel like it doesn't work, but for the GB all you need is 1 Tablespoon! 
smells so strong!

It is certified Organic as-well. geves them dapples and darker skin aswell!


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

It was made for Plants and trees, but they found out other uses! It is usually only used for sheep and goats, but don't worry, alot of people around here uses it for Eq.


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the tip zephyr911, I'll try this out. Our horses live on an organic farm so I've been looking for a fly treatment with no pesticides


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We fed garlic in the UK where you can (or could) buy it really cheaply but can't say that it did much at all to repel anything - and you need to weigh the risks of feeding too much garlic against any benefits
I had better results using it as an ingredient in DIY fly potions
Things like deer and horse flies, as far as I've ever found, aren't so much repelled by any smells because they're attracted to moving shapes and shiny shapes - if you wash a horse on a sunny day you'll soon find some moving in for attack. 
Its better to use something permethrin based for blood suckers like them as they're sensitive to it so contact will knock them back
If your horses go into a barn or shelter they don't bother them


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

Alder said:


> Thanks for the tip zephyr911, I'll try this out. Our horses live on an organic farm so I've been looking for a fly treatment with no pesticides


No Problem! I swear you wont be disappointed With that stuff.

same here also, Organic farm!

I have had many a days, in the sweltering heat, fly spray dripping down my arm, ready to run screaming away as my horse had blood dripping down her "fly protected legs".
Oh the horror! this is much easier, and, once you add up all of the costs, it is slightly cheaper than using fly spray, especially the Eco-stuff.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

jaydee,

I find it does not work at all when you "spray" it on.

But, when they say you are what you eat, they mean it! Flies can just get past sprays and have a blood feast. 
But when your horse EATS the garlic routinely, their blood tastes like a really juicy garlic clove. say buh-buy to bites. It also brings me great satisfaction when a fly tries to bite and gets grossed out!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

zephyr911 said:


> jaydee,
> 
> I find it does not work at all when you "spray" it on.
> 
> ...


 We found the opposite - spraying it on, especially if you use fresh garlic to make your potion, worked but feeding processed garlic didn't.
Garlic should be fed with extreme caution
The Great Debate: Feeding Garlic To Horses - Horse&Rider | Western Training - How-To - Advice
Feeding Garlic to Horses - benefits and dangers


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jaydee said:


> We found the opposite - spraying it on, especially if you use fresh garlic to make your potion, worked but feeding processed garlic didn't.
> Garlic should be fed with extreme caution
> The Great Debate: Feeding Garlic To Horses - Horse&Rider | Western Training - How-To - Advice
> Feeding Garlic to Horses - benefits and dangers


Care to share your "potion" recipe jaydee??? I grow garlic


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I use Eco-Vet as well. It works really well but yes, has a strong smell. I only use it on the cannon bones since that is where the flies really attack here in KS. One thing I have noted, it will kill the grass if you get overspray, I was really surprised so now make sure to spray when the horses are not on my yard.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I just got a sample of the Eco Vet and I LOVE IT. It does have a strong odor, very reminiscent of cedar liners and other herbal sort of smelling things. I put it on out in the barn aisle, it's a little TOO strong for me in a stall. But! I put it on the legs and under belly, neck and just a smidge rubbed from my hand in between the eyes and no flies. NONE. It's worth every dime, IMO.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yup ecovet is best I've found. My horses hate it so much though so I try to only use it when I'm riding. The equideerma still seems to be working well though! So I'm using that for at home and ecovet for trails.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Acadianartist said:


> Care to share your "potion" recipe jaydee??? I grow garlic


 Cold black tea, cider vinegar, garlic and Avon Skin so Soft body lotion. It tends to separate so you have to shake it really well before using if you mix larger amounts. 
We also used to use a British antiseptic liquid called TCP to repel midges. 
Both work about as well as anything else does and nothing is really 100% effective


----------

